# redimensionner les photos avec automator



## kaz57 (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir comment fait on pour redimmensionnè les photos avec automator.
Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

dans ce lien, il y a un exemple basé sur un redimensionnement en %.


----------



## kaz57 (9 Novembre 2008)

merci pour l'info


----------



## kaz57 (9 Novembre 2008)

je n'arrive pas selectionner mes photos elle reste grise


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

il faut sélectionner le dossier qui contient les photos.


----------

